# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Стартовал международный мультиязычный фриланс-сервис

## acontinent

*Стартовал международный мультиязычный фриланс-сервис "P2Payer-Freelance"*


*Рынок труда динамично изменяется и все больше уходит в онлайн! Фрилансеры вытесняют штатных сотрудников, маркетплейсы фриланс-услуг растут "как грибы после дождя", в этом есть острая необходимость, так как "удаленная работа" показывает рост во всех отношениях: растет число компаний, планирующих привлекать к работе фрилансеров и растет число людей, предпочитающих работать из дома (уже сегодня каждый третий занятый в мире — фрилансер).*





Новый международный фриланс-сервис "*P2Payer-Freelance*" из числа множества открывающихся фриланс-бирж, но выгодно отличается от своих "собратьев" внушительными возможностями:*Мультиязычность* (предложения фрилансеров переводятся на более чем 20 языков мира);*Оплата* (возможность оплаты услуг фрилансеров криптовалютой и обычными фиатными деньгами);*Плавающая цена* (предложения фрилансеры могут выставлять с фиксированной ценой и договорной стоимостью);*Коммуникация* (возможность получать мгновенные извещения в телеграмм);*Поиск и фильтр исполнителей* (по местоположению, цене, валюте и т.д.)*Тендера* (возможность размещения тендеров);

Эти и другие возможности делают услуги фрилансеров на "*P2Payer-Freelance*" доступными по всему миру! Классически гарантируется безопасность отношений с поставщиками услуг. В остальном, фриланс-сервис "*P2Payer-Freelance*" похож на традиционные фриланс биржи (Weblancer, FL, Kwork и другие) - место где взаимодействуют заказчики и фрилансеры, где честный рейтинг, проекты для новичков и профи, безопасное сотрудничество с гарантированной оплатой. 


Молодой фриланс-сервис "*P2Payer-Freelance*" стартовал во второй половине 2022 года с витриной услуг фрилансеров в наиболее востребованных областях: разработка приложений, консалтинг, реклама и SMM, дизайн и SEO, контент-маркетинг, услуги администрирования и другие IT-услуги. Сфера предоставляемых услуг впоследствии будет увеличиваться!


Начать свое знакомство с фриланс-сервисом "*P2Payer-Freelance*" можно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].

----------

